# shoulder injuries



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Has anyone dealt with a shoulder injury successfully? I am sure I have crippled a dog due to one. I am not sure what exacty the problem is. What tendon or mucsle it is. Any ideas on non vet ways to find out? Any ways on how to strengthen tendons or ligaments?


----------



## Elaine Matthys (May 18, 2008)

If your dog is that hurt, he needs to see a vet. You can't manage an injury if you don't know what's wrong and some injuries require surgery to repair it.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Britt Mills, DVM, does chiropractic work on canines in the interior of BC. She is based in Armstrong but visits Kamloops and maybe other cities, I think. 

She worked well on my young Malinois the other day (3 neck vertebrae and also ribs out of alignment). The dog moves much better now. She has two Belgians so knows their activity levels. She works on agility dogs a lot, so she understands the injuries of athletic dogs. She impressed me enough that I plan to take my old dogs to her (ages 15 and 12), spending a few bucks to make them more comfortable.

It is worth exploring as it is much less invasive and less expensive than surgery. I was skeptical of chiropractors because humans seem to go back to them repeatedly. I was persuaded to try it by my sister, a DVM who specializes in Thoroughbred racehorses. She has taken training as an equine chiropractor and also acupuncture, and more recently "shockwave therapy". I don't know much about the latter, but the blurb on her website (www.equinevetcare.com) describes it and it sounds interesting. These are all non-surgical ways of healing. 

Sister works with really expensive horses so the techniques are solid or she wouldn't risk them.
I wish your dog a speedy and lasting recovery, once you figure out what is wrong.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah. At least allow an animal physical therapist to do an evaluation. The one I know of has a great deal of experience and also works on agility/working dogs. The initial evaluation and treatment is usually not as expensive as a vet visit depending on the severity of the injury. And sooner rather than later. You need to be sure it is the shoulder and know how to examine the canine body before attempting to do your own thing. You must also know as a result of how the injury occurred what other structures could possibly be involved. Depending upon what actually occurred the injury may not be isolated to just the shoulder. Back, neck, pastern, elbow, toes, joint, tibia, etc... Fractrure, sprain, strain, tear (partial, full), contusion, ruptured vasculature, nerve damage, etc... Go to a working dog physical therapist, chiropractor and/or veterinarian. Good luck.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

took him to the vet. always the same thing it takes time to heal.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

How old is the injury? First 48-72hrs ice for 10 - 15 min. After 72hrs you can alternate btwn. hot and cold compresses. Anti-inflammatories would be helpful. Post sx, illness/injury diet to help speed recovery and repair. Plenty of rest. 6 - 8 wks of it.


----------



## Elaine Matthys (May 18, 2008)

So if it's nothing serious, then what Zakia said is about right. You can also consider taking your dog for physical therapy and, a relatively new thing, laser therapy. I've heard all kinds of good things about laser therapy for faster healing, from human and pet sources, and it's not that expensive either.

If this was a neck or back thing, a chiropractic visit is in order.


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Do you know how the injury happened? 
I had a young dog run through a barbed wire fence and ended up with a torn ligiment in her right shoulder. I did not opt to do surgery. I just let her heal with kennel rest and some basic meds. Now, my dog was not a working dog though she was able to show in conformation with no trouble. But if she ran for any length of time she would gimp. And her gimp stayed with her for life. But that didn't stop her from acting like a normal dog.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

> But if she ran for any length of time she would gimp. And her gimp stayed with her for life. But that didn't stop her from acting like a normal dog.


this is what im worried about. I dont think the vet really knew what was going on. Im looking for someone a bit more specalized. He is a pretty wicked dog. So Im not going to be impatient and wreck him worse. He is on light duty till may I guess. Then its trial season(hopefully)
He has been on rest for a couple weeks. Still limping.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> this is what im worried about. I dont think the vet really knew what was going on. Im looking for someone a bit more specalized. He is a pretty wicked dog. So Im not going to be impatient and wreck him worse. He is on light duty till may I guess. Then its trial season(hopefully)
> He has been on rest for a couple weeks. Still limping.


Well shoot daniel! That sucks. 

There is a vet in calgary that i took riker too and she did an eval and chironadjusted him. It cost me about $250 but it did help. I can get her name for ya if you want. She has specialization in athletic dog injuries and rehab. 

The reason i paid so much was because she did an entire evaluation, it took about an hour. She had me gait him and then she manipulated him as well. After she did accupuncture and chiro. I took him to see if he was fubar'd or not and he was fine. I let him rest for a month i think and he came back no problem.

I am a firm believer in specialist vets. I have a vet i go to just for my dogs dental, one for ortho, one for repo, one for diagnostics (ofa hips/elbows and another for cardio).


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Did the vet, at the very least performan x-ray and physical exam? What is the "official" diagnoses of this injury (sprain, strain, fracture, contusion...)? You need to know, so that you can supplement or assist his recovery as best you can. "It will just take time?" To repair what, exactly? I agree w/ everyone else. Try and see a physical therapist or ortho specialist, so you have a specific Dx and can help the dog accordingly. Again, good luck w/ it.


----------



## Elaine Matthys (May 18, 2008)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> this is what im worried about. I dont think the vet really knew what was going on. Im looking for someone a bit more specalized. He is a pretty wicked dog. So Im not going to be impatient and wreck him worse. He is on light duty till may I guess. Then its trial season(hopefully)
> He has been on rest for a couple weeks. Still limping.


I wouldn't stand for this and would demand a much better diagnosis. If your vet isn't good at lameness then he needs to refer you to someone that is. Delaying a proper diagnosis can lead to permanent lameness if the injury needs surgery. You can't manage the injury if you don't know what it is. 

Can you look around for a rehab clinic or an orthopedic surgeon?


----------

